# Newbie in Norway



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

Just joined the TTOC and Forum after attending the Audi day at Castle Coombe. Love the site and forum.

I am a UK expat living in Stavanger and recently took delivery of a 2.0 Tdi Quattro S-Line. My first TT and I'm enjoying it a lot ! Would post some pics if I could figure out how .......... duh !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont worry about the pics I have had my TT 7 years and still cant post pics on here


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

Välkommen!


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

Tusen Takk !

Any track days going on in Sweden ? Bit difficult to get the car to the UK now that the Stavanger - Newcastle ferry has shut down :x


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah absolutley, we run approx six meets a year. 
Membership in Audi ClubSport and a valid Swedish racing licence (or international) are minimum req.
Licence course are mostly first week of april at Sviestad, Linköping

Follow the link in my sig to get to our forum for more info!

//UR


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks, having a bit of trouble translating ..... Just started to learn Norwegian, so I can make out a few words, but not enought to make sense !


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

De e dejlig! 

So how about thoose scandinavian girls? :wink:

There is also Volkswagen/Audi Club Norwegen you can try, we had some coop meets with them some years ago, cool guys.
Loads of brutal Replica S1 on their meets. (oil money pheuw how needs it,lol)

//UR


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice scenery indeed thanks 8)

It would be great if you could let me know about any meets coming up. I will try and follow your website as my Norwegian gets better ........ Taak se bra .... !


----------

